# New Paint Haze



## Callum61 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hi All

I am looking for some advice if I may? I recently purchased a new Range Rover Discovery Sport and am having some issues with the paint. I have had the car a few weeks now and aside from a pants MPG i have been enjoying it. However, over the weekend I noticed what looks like some hazing on the paint.

I was wondering what would be the best process to diagnosing my issue here? I don't really want to send it back to the garage as they have been rubbish from the off, but if it's going to be costly / a difficult exercise to resolve I don't have any other choice!

Image attached.

Just as an extra note - The car came with Guard-X applied. 

Thanks in advance!

Callum


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Could you redo the image attachment and make it much bigger as it is currently displaying as 194x194 and I don't own a magnifying glass.

cheers,

Chris


----------



## Callum61 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sure, sorry try this?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I would take it to another dealer and complain and ask them what it could be , or take it to a car repairer and see what they say .
It may just be bad preparation before gard x was applied .


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The image is far from the best, but I would say its either a denibbing mark, or where a bird poo has been scrubbed off

I hope you didn't pay for the guardx. This will need machine polishing out, then the coating reapplying. As with all dealership preps, they just don't do the work or spend the time. And apply the sealants over such defects


----------



## Callum61 (Apr 16, 2014)

No I didn’t pay for it - I got a deal on the car as it was in-stock and the guard-x was already applied. I will contact the dealer and see what they say. I can’t afford to take it to a professional so would would need to apply any fix myself. Could I polish this out by hand?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

Any news on this ?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Has it been painted prior to buying? Feel like it could be moisture and 15 under a lamp would sort it


----------

